# is a lot of gurgling and rumbling normal?



## Alexia_7

i've had this problem since i can remember and i have bloating at night, heartburn and durng the day i have an excessive rumbling stomach. it's so embarassing though because people turn round in class to give me funny looks and i went through hell in my exams. is this a common symptom that everyone has with ibs??


----------



## anythinggold

i was in a meeting with a lot of new people yesterday and my stomach just kept rumbling...so yes, i have the same problem before i get an attack or just randomly. it's pretty annoying.


----------



## Hieromancer Mark

yes, like you, my stomach makes so much noise sometimes. And likewise, I went through hell hell when it came time for exams


----------



## MzPunk

i'm 13 and am in a private school. My stomache rumbles a lot and I'm made fun of for it. All the girls in the class talk bad about me because im sick a lot and, of course, have major stomache problems.So just to let you know, i have that problem too.


----------



## anonymous357

my stomach makes noises at ALL times of the day... hungry.. not hungry.. doesn't matter.. its crazy. its so embarassing i can't even sit still for one minute in a silent room..and i have this constant feeling of emptiness in my stomach.. like i'm hungry.. all the time.. and so i get the noises all the time


----------



## OppOnn

Have any of you ever thought of taking digestive enzymes? They helped my rumbling, gurgling stomach.I take 2 immediately before my main meal, and used to take 2 after lunch too, and one after.If you want to read up about them, here's the info. I am sure there are other makes, but I can only guarantee this one works. << LEF - SUPER DIGESTIVE ENZYMES 800 MG 100 CAPSULï¿½ http://www.lef.org/newshop/items/item00072.html Also, a probiotic may help, that is acidophilus.Here's the one I take. It has a bonus, one can travel with it, although I keep it in the fridge,as most makes need. Again, there are other makes,usually even more expensive, but I think this is by far the most effective I have taken. It will help get your stomachs back in balance, and get rid of the bad bacteria. Here's where you can read up about it:Culturelle - Maintains a Healthy Intestinal Traï¿½ http://www.culturelle.com/ I have Crohn's, mild, not typical, and gave myself an elimination diet. Wrote everything down I put in my mouth for 10 days, then made notes. And I mean everything, from sauces and dressings.Then, I made a Yes, a No, a Maybe list and didn't eat or drink anything on the No or Maybe List, fine-tuning my list for the next 6 months. Still made some mistakes a year or even 2 later, but I did get rid of my d. pretty fast. Maybe I am lucky, but I also made my own luck. With no meds.Although 2 GI doctors wanted me on them.Been in remission for over 4 years, but still stick to my no-no list because certain foods and drinks are my enemies. My GI (#5) says I can start to eat some again, but I know better. There are lots of other good foods and drinks, and I love my food, just love it, so I am not going to give up enjoying what I can, and I do!Good luck to everyone.O


----------



## asian_girl

hey alexia, the other day, i had a test in the auditorium and i was sitting all teh way in the front. the way the theatre is structured is that whatever noise you make in the front, it travels all the way to the back .i was taking my test, and my stomach was gurgling like crazy. i pretended to sneeze and move around, hoping that no one will notice the stomach noises were coming from me. i finished my test in five minutes, juist so i cna get out of there. all 700 people heard my tummy. how embarrassing.


----------



## moo

My tummy tends to rumbble at night, when i'm lying down. Sometimes its realy uncomfortable and i have to sit up till it passes. i've only had IBS for a few weeks and its already really annoying. I cant live anymore


----------



## Dearest_helpless911

I know, the worst part of this alexia, its the embarassment. In high school man!!! i was made fun of so bad it was like hell, I was the class clown, everyone talk bad about me, people would get pisssed, laugh, always say "oh I have to take a ****, or i need some beano or i'm so so hungry!!, oh I have to fart really bad. People still see me at a store or something start laugh and critizie me. it really has affected my live. I've turn to hate people now, i've become so aggressive and can't trust anyone anymore, I see someone laugh, I get paranoid and think that there laugh or talking about me. which always was the case. I'm like paranoid, I'm also so paranoid if I have to be in a quiet place where there is someone present, or someone that doesn't know I have that problem and is my freind. Scared of the person to turn away and hate me like evryone else does. They should make separate school for people with IBS, then me would worry to much about the embarassment, because me all understand.!


----------



## KCTony7

Yeah I have the stomach rumblings alot, especially in the mornings and in bed at night. Its one of the main issues I contend with every time I go to class (along with diarrhea and gas) and its worse for classes where we have to take tests and I know the room will be deathly silent!One thing I have found that works is about 20 minutes before you have to go to class or something Have a small bag of pretzels (like the Rold Gold king) or animal crackers (the non-chocolate kind) and a can of Sprite. I know Sprite sounds kinda weird but after drinking a can with the food after a good burp or two I find it really settles my stomach and prevents stomach rumbles.


----------



## Della-Rae

my stomach rumbles and rolls constantly its so embarassing especially if i am on a date or with a guy and they can here it. I have tried digestive enzymes a long time ago , maybe i should try them again


----------



## deirpg

Hi!I'm sorry to hear you're having this problem because I can relate to how embarassing and uncomfortable it feels.I find that drinking citrus juice like grapefruit juice helps me a lot when I have this problem. Also, Gas-X seems to help the situation a bit.Hope that helps a bit.Deirdre


----------



## angieuk

yes i have this problem it starts rumbling when i dont expect it its soooooo embaressing!!


----------



## WARRAVEN

Hmm... I have rumbling every so often but nothing as constant as what your describing(more or less its basically only when I'm digeting, like an half an hour after a meal for 15-20 min, and if I'm feeling some after effects, but usually the most rumbling I get is when I'm on a bout, thats a lot of rumbling, but I'm usualy preoccupied). But I do remember a final I had a few years ago when I was halfway through a bout, I was rumbling a good amount and sweating, and every so often I had to completely unfocus myself to keep from yelling out in pain. It was fun to say the least... hehe. But I didn't too badly on the test







. Personally, the best way to deal with that is not be embarrassed, is to play it off. I used to be hated all over my middle school, but when I went to a diferent high school(academic program I was lucky enough to get into) I met some people that were very kind and had thier own quirks. What I learned then was that everyone has something to be embarassed over, its how you deal with it My Psych teacher was telling us about a burn victim she saw on the beach a few years ago. He had 60% of his body burned, and was scarred horribly. But he walked out on the beach like he was the best looking person there. And she said that everyone kinda looked right at him for a second, but when he just walked calmly out they went straight back to what they were doing. Usually a problem is what you make of it. If they say "hes the kid with the stomach problem" simply give them an odd look and go "so?", if you ever waver or look embarrassed they will simply go right back to making fun of you. I know exactly were yuo've been so I know it can be hard, but as long as you try yuor best, you have nothing to be embarrassed over and nothing to regret. Live your life so you won't regret it later, that is what I try to do. Raven Raven


----------



## WhoaNellie1487

Yep! My stomach makes funny noises too..(What's really awful is my sister tries to immitate them.lol)


----------



## Robbie_UK

The technical term for itis "borborygmi" (lol, it sounds like what it describes). Its caused in some people by colon spasms, causing gas to be trapped in the intestine, or behind stool.


----------



## Robbie_UK

By the way, you all have experienced it, but does anybody have a good solution for it?


----------

